# bully gets owned epic



## Klutch (Jun 10, 2010)

The bully is on test and tren 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jun 10, 2010)

lol that shit was tight


----------



## toothache (Jun 10, 2010)

Awesome....he should have kept beating that loser, smartass, punk bitch.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 10, 2010)

sick, vid. I love rednecks...


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 10, 2010)

this ain't bad.






YouTube Video


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

Rednecks?  They sounded like wiggers.  Who have redneck parents.  I swear this has gotta be from PSL.

Oh and whats the point of taking off your shirt to fight?  I think the best time to hit an instigator is while hes taking off his oh so expensive shirt.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Rednecks?  They sounded like wiggers.  Who have redneck parents.  I swear this has gotta be from PSL.
> 
> Oh and whats the point of taking off your shirt to fight?  I think the best time to hit an instigator is while hes taking off his oh so expensive shirt.



Taking off your shirt makes it harder for your opponent to grab you.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> this ain't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Bitch Slapped.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 10, 2010)

Klutch said:


> The bully is on test and tren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen this one before. A classic.

"I don't even know you."

The shirtless guy got a proper introduction.



Captn'stabbin said:


> this ain't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The wrong guy got bitch slapped, though, didn't he? It should have been the kid sitting next to him rather than _knit cap boy_ behind him.

And the YouTube comments offers the conjecture that it was all a fake:

"The kid who got slapped had his hand on his﻿ face and the guy who hit  him hit the guys hand not his face"






YouTube Video











Couldn't the boxer could have crossed the street a little _earlier?_ 

Boot to the face. Yikes!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 10, 2010)

its all funny


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol, I heard him say "I'm not taking any more of your shit", right before delivering another lick. 

I agree with Akira, those were mostly wiggers and fat white trash whores.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

Fat White Trash Whore speaking a language I could understand.

Ill be you 100 dollars it was Fat White Trash Whore language.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Taking off your shirt makes it harder for your opponent to grab you.



Well yeah, just like its better to have short hair so its not pulled, but I highly highly doubt thats what these clowns keep in mind.


----------



## danzik17 (Jun 10, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Well yeah, just like its better to have short hair so its not pulled, but I highly highly doubt thats what these clowns keep in mind.



Probably not, but a shirt is just gonna make it real easy for me to throw you and get you into a quick choke.


----------



## AKIRA (Jun 10, 2010)

Its hard for me to pick up on the sarcasm if any cuz I watch a shitload of fights.  

My point is that when I grew up, I saw idiotic kids taking their shirts off before a potential fight and it wasnt to limit being grabbed.  No one wanted to wrestle, it was all punches.  I became convinced it was some sort of ritual to either scare the other guy, pump yourself off by showing your bird cage, or both.  Its a bitch move and Id laugh my ass off if someone got hit while taking their shirt off.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Jun 10, 2010)

same shit as this video happened to me in a french school in highschool.

I got expelled.

Should have seen his face


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jun 11, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Rednecks?  They sounded like wiggers.  Who have redneck parents.  I swear this has gotta be from PSL.
> 
> Oh and whats the point of taking off your shirt to fight?  I think the best time to hit an instigator is while hes taking off his oh so expensive shirt.



I thought i heard that southern twang in their voices. 

taking your shirt off is like a gorilla pounding on his chest, intimidation factor. But it definitely helps if you weight more than 130lbs.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 11, 2010)

This is my favourite bully meets his match vid, check out the karate moves lol good on him







YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 11, 2010)

^ i like that vid. it's a serious mistake to think not _wanting_ to fight means a person can't.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You've obviously never been in a fight....Pussy boy!



have mercy on his soul jesus please.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

davegmb said:


> This is my favourite bully meets his match vid, check out the karate moves lol good on him



The guy in the white shirt totally beat that other guy's trash can, though.

And did the martial artist get him in the throat? Because the wannabe bully was done after _one_ tap. Crab walking backwards out of his yard. lol


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

martal arts man got some patience lol he should ov carried on kicking him  n not stopped cant stand ppl like that think there big


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 11, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> this ain't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maniclion (Jun 11, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> martal arts man got some patience lol he should ov carried on kicking him  n not stopped cant stand ppl like that think there big



Fuck no it makes more of an impression if you have him crawling with cowardice from just one punch......


----------



## Curt James (Jun 11, 2010)

^You are a wise man.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> This is my favourite bully meets his match vid, check out the karate moves lol good on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next to the bully getting put down, my favorite part was the guy at the end who closes the gate.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

Curt James said:


> And did the martial artist get him in the throat? Because the wannabe bully was done after _one_ tap. Crab walking backwards out of his yard. lol



Nope.  That punch was to the side of the face.  On the left cheek, I believe.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 12, 2010)

davegmb said:


> This is my favourite bully meets his match vid, check out the karate moves lol good on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Holy shit, that was awesome. The guy in the black shirt has a supernatural amount of patients and discipline. He was perfectly fine with letting that chav run his mount as long as he didn't step over specific boundaries. As soon as he did, BAM!. One punch, and that little shit had to drag himself out of the yard.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 12, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Nope.  That punch was to the side of the face.  On the left cheek, I believe.



Incredible.



KelJu said:


> Holy shit, that was awesome. The guy in the black shirt has a supernatural amount of patients and discipline. He was perfectly fine with letting that chav run his mount as long as he didn't step over specific boundaries. As soon as he did, BAM!. One punch, and *that little shit had to drag himself out of the yard.*



Talking all that guff, kicking the guy's trash can, putting his hands on him, what, bumping chests? 

If the aggressor had any sense at all (he obviously _doesn't_) he'd immediately pack up all his belongings in a paper sack, move away from that town, change his name, and take some self defense classes, probably an anger management class, too.

That's a _12 _on the self-embarrassment scale.

No embarrassment - 0
Farting in public - 1
Spilling coffee on your shirt - 2
Caught masturbating - 3

[...]

Talking inordinate amounts of SMACK, getting slapped, and then responding by crab walking backwards out of your neighbor's yard - 12


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 12, 2010)

lol @ getting caught masturbating only being a 3.


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 12, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> lol @ getting caught masturbating only being a 3.




lol


----------



## DOMS (Jun 12, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Holy shit, that was awesome. The guy in the black shirt has a supernatural amount of patients and discipline. He was perfectly fine with letting that chav run his mount as long as he didn't step over specific boundaries. As soon as he did, BAM!. One punch, and that little shit had to drag himself out of the yard.



The guy was a 35 year-old gulf war veteran.  The guy that got his ass beat had been harassing this guy, his 23 year-old wife, and 22 month old daughter.

He showed incredible self-control.  If someone had threatened my family, I'd have ended up at the police station saying, "He was like that when I found him."


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 25, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caught masterbating is a three? Hell i do that in the drive thru at mcdonalds. You want fries with that?


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

calm martial art guy is an epic win


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

hahaha GOOD! he deserves it.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 6, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^You are a wise man.


Learned early from living in the projects, you take out your target and then walk away, if you continue punching then all of his friends think it's cool to start kicking you and jumping on your back...


----------



## Coaching (Jul 12, 2010)

*removed*

vid was removed for terms violation man youtube sux lol


----------



## Chong Li (Jul 19, 2010)

davegmb said:


> This is my favourite bully meets his match vid, check out the karate moves lol good on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...





haha dude really didnt like that guys trash can. he was racist i think since it was brown.


----------



## weldingman (Jul 21, 2010)

davegmb said:


> This is my favourite bully meets his match vid, check out the karate moves lol good on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That guy shouldve kicked that mother fuckers brain out when he was on the ground.


----------



## lewibnb (Jul 21, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Probably not, but a shirt is just gonna make it real easy for me to throw you and get you into a quick choke.


 
bloody hell Danzik, only just started doing bjj and already got moves like steven segal!


----------



## scoops1515 (Jul 22, 2010)

finally found the one that works. Awesome. especially the boxer footage.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2010)

You fuckers would laugh your ass off at a Mississippi fight. Bunch of trailer trash folks blind siding people half there age.


----------



## bigrene (Jul 23, 2010)

That was great bow down to Chuck Norris that was one patient dude. Makes you respect him that much more,good shit.


----------



## 1yop (Aug 19, 2010)

i guess i shud learn some martial arts. n then go bully people


----------



## panixx (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> This is my favourite bully meets his match vid, check out the karate moves lol good on him
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice!


----------



## alpha22 (Aug 26, 2010)

Well i guess he got what he asked for..dumb ass


----------



## BlueLineFish (Mar 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> lol @ getting caught masturbating only being a 3.




After it happens a few times one just gets used to it.


----------



## Imosted (Mar 23, 2011)

YouTube Video











Check this out 1 against 5
It was in Turkey some time ago. they started arguing because of traffic


----------



## faon (Mar 23, 2011)

lmao imosted that guy was whopping some fucking ass lol, i wish they would have showed mroe of it and not just replaying it though


----------

